# Looking for a partner



## Reel Big Man (Mar 27, 2012)

Looking for a partner to fish ULM and Baffin this winter. Run a 20 SS classic. PM me


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Reel Big Man said:


> Looking for a partner to fish ULM and Baffin this winter. Run a 20 SS classic. PM me


I am in Missouri City Tx give me a pm


----------

